# Outdoor Water dragon Enclosure



## Kirby (Jan 9, 2009)

hey guys. 

im looking to get this 'chicken coop' and use it as a water dragon enclosure. youve probably seen rabbit hutches the same at the petstores. 

its 5.5 X 2.5 X 3.5 feet. 






and later on, when they are older. adding on an extra 4 X 3.5 add on. 





i plan to suspend some logs and branches, and put a small pond in the add on area. 

the chicken lay area, will he a place to sleep, brumate and lay. 

i figure the sun is never directly over head, and the hide box, and covered roof will give some shade in some area throughout the day. in their position they will get early sun, and afternoon. 

they are local to out area in sydney, so what are your thoughts?


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jan 9, 2009)

just make sure you put a floor on it or they will dig out.


----------



## abbott75 (Jan 9, 2009)

Are you sure they wont be injured by the mesh?


----------



## Kirby (Jan 9, 2009)

W.T.BUY said:


> just make sure you put a floor on it or they will dig out.



 thanks. i was thinking of a wire floor, let the grass grow through etc. or dig, concrete and grass etc. 

im also planning to put a strip of perspex around the bottom, stop crickets or bugs getting out, and snout rub :S


----------



## abbott75 (Jan 9, 2009)

Kirby said:


> im also planning to put a strip of perspex around the bottom, stop crickets or bugs getting out, *and snout rub* :S



Good


----------



## jessb (Jan 9, 2009)

How fantastic - where are you getting it from? I reckon he will love it!


----------



## Kirby (Jan 9, 2009)

thanks abbott. im trying to think ahead for these things.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jan 9, 2009)

Looks awesome! What a great pad for dragons!

Put up the persex around the bottom so they dont rub their noses.... but expect them to climb the mesh! Maybe put a run of it around the top too so they cant get too high? Up to you.... 

My guys are always climbing the mesh in their aviary and the only way down is to drop to bottom! Ive always been a bit worried they may hurt themselves, but so far so good.... just expect it, thats all im saying! 

example:


----------



## jibba (Jan 9, 2009)

That is huge! looks great.. My wife will shoot me if I decided to bring that home lol.

What concerns me is that we are not supposed to feed insects caught from the yards (what I have read), as they may be carrying certain chemical's pesticides etc. What about if lightning bugs, stink bugs and or millipedes enter the enclosure? Can't this be fatal? How will you prevent that?

I am sure it will be in the Dragon's nature to try and consume these..


----------



## abbott75 (Jan 9, 2009)

jibba said:


> That is huge! looks great.. My wife will shoot me if I decided to bring that home lol.
> 
> What concerns me is that we are not supposed to feed insects caught from the yards (what I have read), as they may be carrying certain chemical's pesticides etc. What about if lightning bugs, stink bugs and or millipedes enter the enclosure? Can't this be fatal? How will you prevent that?
> 
> I am sure it will be in the Dragon's nature to try and consume these..



Don't you think we baby our animals a bit too much? 

As long as you don't use pesticides and know that they aren't used too close around the risk of poisoning is greatly reduced. Dragons are wild animals, they know what they can and can't eat.


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 9, 2009)

that looks awesome!!

where from and how much? 
(if u dont mind saying)

Jibba, my dragons get outside most days and eat whatever bugs/vegetation they want. as far as i know we dont have any insects that will kill our natives, lightening bugs are american and as far as i know the only thing that can kill a dragon within 24 hours,....
centipedes/millipedes seem to be delicious, lady bugs taste like crap and get spat out with a whole lot of drool,..LOL,..! 

having said that, no pesticides in my yard, and the only fertilisers are thrive and seasol.
(but no one gets out fro at least a week after thriving,...and that if it rains daily)


----------



## Dave (Jan 9, 2009)

you can get em for $299  normally 799


----------



## aoife (Jan 9, 2009)

i wish i could have some herps outside, but being in melbs there is no point as it never really gets hot enough. 

i think it will turn out great, good luck and make sure to post some pics when you have finished setting it up.


----------



## Kirby (Jan 9, 2009)

well i went to flower power, and when i parked my car. smack-bang in front of my was an adult male water dragon, full red colouring. 

of course i went closer and he ran for it. 

but when i came back to the car, there were two juveniles. very young, running around on their back legs 

they were SO cute, and i took it as a sign.  X1000


----------



## m.punja (Jan 9, 2009)

aoife said:


> i wish i could have some herps outside, but being in melbs there is no point as it never really gets hot enough.
> 
> i think it will turn out great, good luck and make sure to post some pics when you have finished setting it up.


 

My friend in sunbury has water dragons, eastern beardies, cunnis, bluey's and a lacey all in pits in his back yard no problems. I even know people in melbourne and other parts of victoria who keep central beardies outdoors and know of a number of people who keep diamonds and vic carpets in avairys. if set up right you could do that same.


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Jan 9, 2009)

You can pick them up on eba pretty easily. There is a whole bunch of different sizes and styles available for relatively cheap prices.


----------



## m.punja (Jan 9, 2009)

looks fine kirby, will be great once it is set up


----------



## Sel (Jan 9, 2009)

Thats awesome!

I could totally lock my kids in there...hehe


----------



## Kirby (Jan 9, 2009)

MzSel said:


> Thats awesome!
> 
> I could totally lock my kids in there...hehe



ROFL. 

i want chickens now!! maybe i could buy a few. 

my mind is wandering from water dragons, to monitors... ROFL.


----------



## Dave (Jan 9, 2009)

Get a spencers  just get opp sex to the one i get :lol:



Kirby said:


> ROFL.
> 
> i want chickens now!! maybe i could buy a few.
> 
> my mind is wandering from water dragons, to monitors... ROFL.


----------



## Kirby (Jan 9, 2009)

LOLOLOL

i want something big.. i dont know.. 

im contemplating larger outdoor enclosures... this chicken coop isnt big enough MWAHUHAHAAH


----------



## Dave (Jan 9, 2009)

lacie :lol:

ps get on msn i got a email from you know who



Kirby said:


> LOLOLOL
> 
> i want something big.. i dont know..
> 
> im contemplating larger outdoor enclosures... this chicken coop isnt big enough MWAHUHAHAAH


----------



## Kirby (Jan 9, 2009)

i am on, your not


----------

